# For Dummies Please



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey all..

I got the Kindle Fire 8.9 HD and now want to give my mom my original Kindle Fire. If someone could outline the steps required to do this, (deactivate mine, activate hers), I would really appreciate it. She has the Kindle KB already registered to her account, so I want to make sure I can add the one I'm giving her with no glitches.

Thanks thanks...Don't want to make any mistakes.  My 80 year old mom has a wicked cane..!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

This is real simple.
Tap on the gear at the top.  Tap on more.  Tap on My Account.  Tap deregister.
When you are done there click on register and use your mom's account info.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Though I do not think you are a dummy.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course if you want to let her share your account and books/apps/music, etc  and photos.. you would simply hand it over to her, maybe with a new name and some cleanup.

I gave my O Fire to a friend so I renamed it, just kept a few books I thought she would like on the device.. we set it up for her email instead of mine, left a few games but she has access to anything.  Of course I trust her not to buy anything on my account or we can arrange for her to pay for something.

And of course if your mom was going on your account you could still deactivate and have her start fresh with whatever she wanted to D/L.

Whatever keeps her from grabbing that cane!!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it is pretty cool that an 80 year old would even attempt using a kindle.  All that new technology and all.  Maybe 80 is the new 60 or something.  haha  Good for her.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

SheilaJ said:


> I think it is pretty cool that an 80 year old would even attempt using a kindle. All that new technology and all. Maybe 80 is the new 60 or something. haha Good for her.


My 85 year old aunt has a kindle and can also text on her phone. I think some people regardless of age do technology and others shun it.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you soooo much...I was going to go to Amazon, my account...sheesh...like the gear idea wayyyyy better. See I knew there was an easier way. She has her own account, so I'll just do the gear thingy. And thanks for the vote of confidence, Cinisajoy. Sometimes, I want to make things way harder than they should be, I guess. Oh, my momma loves her Kindle..she loves to read, as does my stepfather who also has a Kindle. He will be 84 on Sunday. She just wanted the Fire because of the light.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Suzsmarmie said:


> Thank you soooo much...I was going to go to Amazon, my account...sheesh...like the gear idea wayyyyy better. See I knew there was an easier way. She has her own account, so I'll just do the gear thingy. And thanks for the vote of confidence, Cinisajoy. Sometimes, I want to make things way harder than they should be, I guess. Oh, my momma loves her Kindle..she loves to read, as does my stepfather who also has a Kindle. He will be 84 on Sunday. She just wanted the Fire because of the light.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Done and Done and NO CANE!!    Whew, you all saved my life one more time.  Thank you all once again... I now return you to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> ...... I think some people regardless of age do technology and others shun it.


^^^^^^^ this

My mom was able to use and program a VCR / use a microwave etc well into her 80s. My Dad can't even switch them on. 

It's true of all ages, some people are attracted to anything technological and open-minded enough to learn how to use it while others are frightened of it. It's great that the OP's mom can make use of a Kindle and a Fire - it can make reading - and other things - so much easier for the elderly.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> ^^^^^^^ this
> 
> My mom was able to use and program a VCR / use a microwave etc well into her 80s. My Dad can't even switch them on.
> 
> It's true of all ages, some people are attracted to anything technological and open-minded enough to learn how to use it while others are frightened of it. It's great that the OP's mom can make use of a Kindle and a Fire - it can make reading - and other things - so much easier for the elderly.


Now my grandmother sort of used a computer. This is back in the day of Windows98. When she found out that you could get crossword puzzles off of the internet, she called me (the one with the computer) and had me print them out for her. Since we were seeing her once a week, she got a week's worth at a time. So even some people that don't want to mess with technology finds someone that will do it for them.

Oh and my mom is fixing to get her a tablet or netbook to take to college. She is going for her science degree. But she is only 65.


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the title of this thread. Count me as a Kindle Fire dummy, one who is a heavy PW user but can't think what a Fire would do for me (OK, I need to research it more). I had been thinking if an iPad or some such (I have used a Mac laptop since the original 100 came out and consider my iPhone to be part of my body.) So, a Fire? I figure I'm still educable at 72.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Riverrun said:


> Love the title of this thread. Count me as a Kindle Fire dummy, one who is a heavy PW user but can't think what a Fire would do for me (OK, I need to research it more). I had been thinking if an iPad or some such (I have used a Mac laptop since the original 100 came out and consider my iPhone to be part of my body.) So, a Fire? I figure I'm still educable at 72.


What would you do on an iPad that can't be done on a fire? IPad has apps, Fire has apps, iPad does videos, Fire does videos, iPad has music, Fire has music. Not to mention the fire is cheaper.
But if you do get an iPad there is a kindle app you can get for it.
My best bet would be play with both of them and see which you like better. They are two different operating systems.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I had the same indecision as you, Riverrun. The only reason for me to consider the Ipad was I thought I could access Facebook games on the Ipad...nope..! So, as Cinisajoy stated, there really isn't much you can do on an Ipad that can't be done on the Fire. To clarify, though, I did get the Fire HD 8.9 and don't regret it a minute. I have a desktop and a laptop for anything that I can't do on the Fire. If you read earlier in this thread, I gave my mom my first Kindle Fire and y'all, she LOVES it!! She has stayed up late just about every night reading because the screen is lighted. She whines about it eating battery, but excuses it because she has the light on very bright. Too funny!! In fairness, I am a Windows user, but have 3 Ipods for my music. Have not used any of the other "I" products.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Suzsmarmie said:


> , I gave my mom my first Kindle Fire and y'all, she LOVES it!! She has stayed up late just about every night reading because the screen is lighted. She whines about it eating battery, but excuses it because she has the light on very bright. Too funny!!


So I guess you escaped "The Cane"? What is mom's favorite app?


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes I did, Sheila  . All of her books transferred with ease (thanks to the help here). She just reads for now, but she loves to do crossword puzzles, so I may try to see if she wants to give that a shot on the Fire.  Thanks for asking about my poor head..or legs...or arms...lol. Seriously, my mom is very sweet, she just wants what she wants when she wants it.. not at all like me


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

My grandmother is 72 and has a smartphone and loves it! She annoys me at times texting all the time and she just found out how to use the talk/text feature so some words come out funny but she has so much fun!  No matter how old you are you can still play with and love new toys!


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Cinesiajoy and Suzsmarmie! Good advice there - so it looks as if the Fire is what I want. I'll dig into both options a little bit more and then take the plunge. (I've been stalling for a year or more, meanwhile buying K4 and PW.) Audio would be good, colour would be good, and email-ability would be extra good. IPhone does that, but it's, er, kinda small, eh?    Wouldn't take a step without it, mind, but we travel quite a bit - for pleasure not business since both retired - and it's nice to think of being in touch *and* having some entertaining extras while whiling away the time in airport lounges, on flights and trains, and on rainy days. And of course, it just *could* be used at home lol
Hugs all round!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Riverrun said:


> Thanks Cinesiajoy and Suzsmarmie! Good advice there - so it looks as if the Fire is what I want. I'll dig into both options a little bit more and then take the plunge. (I've been stalling for a year or more, meanwhile buying K4 and PW.) Audio would be good, colour would be good, and email-ability would be extra good. IPhone does that, but it's, er, kinda small, eh?  Wouldn't take a step without it, mind, but we travel quite a bit - for pleasure not business since both retired - and it's nice to think of being in touch *and* having some entertaining extras while whiling away the time in airport lounges, on flights and trains, and on rainy days. And of course, it just *could* be used at home lol
> Hugs all round!


When I don't have my laptop on or handy, I am inclined just to use the Fire for quick information on the web.
Now on traveling what I love about my devices is I can take plenty of books with me and no storage space needed. Not to mention the word game apps and the card game apps.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Riverrun said:


> Thanks Cinesiajoy and Suzsmarmie! Good advice there - so it looks as if the Fire is what I want. I'll dig into both options a little bit more and then take the plunge. (I've been stalling for a year or more, meanwhile buying K4 and PW.) Audio would be good, colour would be good, and email-ability would be extra good. IPhone does that, but it's, er, kinda small, eh?  Wouldn't take a step without it, mind, but we travel quite a bit - for pleasure not business since both retired - and it's nice to think of being in touch *and* having some entertaining extras while whiling away the time in airport lounges, on flights and trains, and on rainy days. And of course, it just *could* be used at home lol
> Hugs all round!


Something to consider - since you already have an iPhone that you're so fond of, while you're looking, get into a Best Buy or whatever is near you - look at the Fire and look at the iPad, especially the iPad Mini. I have a 7" Fire HD, our original 1st generation iPad, and I have the iPad Mini. The Mini is what I grab 90% of the time (I only have the older iPad because my husband upgraded to the iPad 3). Since you already have an iPhone, you'll be able to put all the apps you have for your iPhone on an iPad - you won't have to go looking for similar apps for a totally different system. I find the Fire to be a little frustrating compared to the iPads - partly because I was already used to the set-up of the iPhone. I find it frustrating to find apps on the Fire unless I've put them in the "Favorites" area - you can't organize them the way you can on an iPhone/iPad without some tweaking.

So why do I have so many toys (aside from being a bit of a tech junkie)? Impatience.  I always said that if Apple would come out with a smaller iPad I'd be all over it - the iPad just always felt a little big for me, but I loved my iPhone - I wanted something in between. The Fire came out, I gave it a try, and liked it. Then rumblings started about a smaller iPad coming. Then the Fire HD was announced last fall, and I ignored it for a while, hoping Apple would make *their* announcement. Then I got tired of waiting for Apple and pre-ordered the 32gb Fire HD (memory was my big issue with my original Fire) and figured if Apple announced I could return the new Fire. Apple announced - but I already had my HD in hand, and was prepared to just be happy with it even though I was within my 30 day return window. Then I saw the iPad Mini in person and it was all over. I was in love.  Still am. Same overall footprint as the HD, but a bigger screen, and it's thinner and lighter. I read on it a lot, but I use a 3rd party reading app rather than Kindle or Nook or whatever. Yes, it's more expensive, but to paraphrase Heather here on KB, I realized I'd be happier paying more for a device I truly love than to save money on something I like okay. I ended up keeping the Fire HD (sold the original Fire), in part because I've invested in some apps that I don't particularly want to give up yet (most of them were free, but there are some kids' book apps that I bought for our grandkids - until they outgrow them, I'll hang on to the Fire). It also comes in handy for reading books in bed from the Prime Lending library, which have to be read on an actual eInk Kindle or Fire.

In short (oops - too late for that ) think about whether you want to start all over with a new system to learn and for which you'll have to acquire all new apps - which isn't a bad thing actually, I know the older I get the more proud I am when I do figure out something new in the tech world. But the app thing is definitely something to consider. There are apps I can't get for the Fire (or Android in general) which would make me happier with it. There are a couple of apps for the Fire that I wish I could put on my iPad Mini. But like I said - overall, the Mini wins hands down - and there are things coming in the new operating system in the fall that are going to make me love it even more.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I just wanted to pop in here and tell all who helped me that my Mom passed away suddenly last week. We shared so many things, especially in the last half of my life when I moved back here to be closer to her, that my heart is broken. She was the ultimate definition of a lady. People tell me all the time I look just like her..I always tell them when I grow up, I want to be like her... I'm 60-something and I'm still growing up...lol. Thanks again to all who helped; she loved her Kindle.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear this news Suzsmarmie .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this!  I'm glad you had her into your sixties, but that doesn't help much right now.


----------

